# Alpine MRP-M500 amp question



## Mauskar (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi. I recently purchased a Alpine MRP-M500 amp and noticed that it has speaker level inputs. Can i run the left speaker wires from the OEM amplifier directly to these? Or is it better to use a LOC?

If its better to use a LOC which ones are good to use other than soundgate?

Thanks


----------



## Mauskar (Jan 7, 2010)

Any help guys would be appreciated!


----------



## jayee_2003 (Jun 6, 2008)

Might be a better chance of a turn-off/turn-on bump with the speaker level inputs but I have heard some speaker level installs that didn't have any. Speaker level is easy so try it and see. If you don't like it, try the LOCs. 
Check the manual as it mentions to use two inputs and not just the left channel.

Good Luck.


----------

